
Fare-Finder Shootout: Mobissimo Wins (founded by Xooglers) - terpua
http://gigaom.com/2007/12/21/fare-finder-shootout-mobissimo-wins/
======
iamwil
Now when I read something that this, I'm wondering about the PR submarine. I
did try out mobissimo though, and their interface is kinda nice, though I have
no idea if they actually have the lowest prices.

~~~
andreyf
I think it's a little to obvious to be PR work...

~~~
Tichy
Maybe it was from a pro pr firm that "gets blogging"?

------
paul
What Xoogler? <http://www.mobissimo.com/company/founders.html>

------
edw519
AFAIC, until these fare-finder services add Southwest, they're worthless.

~~~
joshwa
until southwest opens their booking system to 3rd parties, nobody wins.

